# Vibrating Plates



## bloodbinds

Oo-er :winkwink:

My Gran has lent me her vibration power plate toner, which is like a big machine you stand on and it vibrates and you can do exercises on it and stuff and it tones you up, burns fat and build muscles, apprently spending 10 minutes on it is like spending an hour working out normally. And i'm a big fan with doing as little as possible and getting gret results, lol.

So, has anyone else got one, knows how to use it? What exercises are best? How soon did you see results? And all that Jaz?


----------



## Fifi61467

I've been on one at the gym, tbh it hurts my back but that's a problem area for me anyway. There are different holding positions to do on it I guess google will have some. You dont move on it you take position and maintain it for s couple if minutes. 
Usually at the gym it's the blokes who use the weights who are in it but they come off sweating 
Good luck


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cant i sit on washing machine & get same results?


----------



## aliss

MummyToAmberx said:


> cant i sit on washing machine & get same results?

Yes. :coffee:

But in all honesty (^I'm not sarcastic btw, the washing machine is the same), as someone who has been lifting my ass off for 8 years now, if I could sit on a vibrating plate for 10 minutes and get the same results (or BETTER), then I'm sure myself and a million other people would have done it by now :rofl:

Humans are by nature, lazy, wanting the most for the least amount of work (I know I am) but in fitness, there are NO short cuts. 

No work, no results. Simple as that.


----------



## aliss

If you are interested in a 10 minute or less workout with better results, requiring little or no equipment then I suggest
https://www.bodyrock.tv/
or Crossfit's bodyweight workouts (10-20 minutes)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

aliss said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> cant i sit on washing machine & get same results?
> 
> Yes. :coffee:
> 
> But in all honesty (^I'm not sarcastic btw, the washing machine is the same), as someone who has been lifting my ass off for 8 years now, if I could sit on a vibrating plate for 10 minutes and get the same results (or BETTER), then I'm sure myself and a million other people would have done it by now :rofl:
> 
> Humans are by nature, lazy, wanting the most for the least amount of work (I know I am) but in fitness, there are NO short cuts.
> 
> *No work, no results. Simple as that*.Click to expand...

Couldnt agree more Aliss!


----------



## bloodbinds

Well i've read millions of good reviews on it so far, and the science behind it does prove that your muscles work out so much harder and faster on a vibrating plate, helping you lose weight, gain muscle and tone up. So far i'm loving it, just doing a few easy enough exercises on it and doing my weights while standing on it too, but boy do you feel the burn in the morning! Lol.


----------



## aliss

What science? There's no peer-reviewed kinesiology, biology, or physiological science sources that I'm aware of that would state that. Believe what you want but all legitimate science claims would state otherwise. Athletes, bodybuilders, weight lifters, even recreational lifters are fit from doing real work, not from these cheesy gimmicks that people seem to buy into over and over.

High rep range is 15-20 (or 12-20 depending on who you talk to), that's the endurance range, not even strength (4-6) or hypertrophy (8-12). A vibrating plate is just.... no.


----------



## OmarsMum

I have 2 sessions per week on the fit-vibe but I also exercise with a personal trainer twice a week & exercise alone at the gym following a strict training schedule 2 days a week (I have to loose 500 kcal in 1 hour + weight lifting). The vibrating plate is the easiest so far but it only helps in toning the muscles. You will not loose weight if your heart rate doesnt reach your burning zone according to your age. I tried all types of lazy weight loss machines (passive machines, slimming massages, heat blankets, etc) but all were waste of money. I started to get some results when I started to go to the gym & exercise seriously almost 2 months back


----------



## Faythe

I don't see how vibrating plates can strengthen muscles when it doesn't even activate the muscle fibres required for strength training. I am by no means as clued up as Aliss, but ever since she's shown me the world of lifting and been my guide I have come to hold what she says in very high regard. 

If you want results, work hard for them. If all these gimmicks worked then we'd all have amazing bodies but the truth is they dont, they are just gimmicks. The only thing that'll give you the body you desire is a good diet and dedication to work hard.


----------



## bloodbinds

Right, i was actually asking for people who have them, what exercises you do on them, etc, not people to tell me they dont work and all that. Not looking for people to bring me down when i think something is working :thumbup:

and if you google it you can find a lot of science behind it how the vibrations make the muscles work 10 times harder than how they would work by doing the exercise on a normal floor. 

And don't get me wrong, i am working for my body, i've been on my diet and lost quite a lot and been doing pilates, and still doing, but into my routine i have added some exercises to the vibrating plates, like doing my weights while standing on it, doing stomach crunches, squats etc.

I can see a difference already after just using it over a week, so i'm happy so far :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

OmarsMum said:


> I have 2 sessions per week on the fit-vibe but I also exercise with a personal trainer twice a week & exercise alone at the gym following a strict training schedule 2 days a week (I have to loose 500 kcal in 1 hour + weight lifting). The vibrating plate is the easiest so far but it only helps in toning the muscles. *You will not loose weight if your heart rate doesnt reach your burning zone according to your age*. I tried all types of lazy weight loss machines (passive machines, slimming massages, heat blankets, etc) but all were waste of money. I started to get some results when I started to go to the gym & exercise seriously almost 2 months back

Fabulous point! 

Why HRM come so handy!


----------



## louisiana

the best place would be youtube to see what exercises u can do.ive only ever used them for squats lunges and plank,but i didnt like the feeling of it:haha:.i have seen personal trainers use it at the gym for more advanced exercises as well but they looked complicated.

and if u are enjoying using it along with other exercise where is the problem??:shrug:but i think that people that only use these things for a few mins a couple of times a week cant expect any changes in their body.people still have to work hard(unfortunetly:haha:)to see results which u have said ur doing


----------



## indy and lara

I sometimes do my tricep dips off it rather than off the weights bench or step.


----------



## JayPee

There have been many studies done on vibration plates, and they all show that, for the most part, they are a waste of time. Especially considering the price of them!


----------

